# Cycle change after miscarriage?



## littlejenx

Hi Girls,
I just wondered after a miscarriage should your cycle go back to the same length, mine was 30 days before mc. Does it normally stay the same? x:shrug:


----------



## binlidsrock

Hi, Im not sure how it works, but I know for sure that mine came quicker, they used to come between 26-28 days and after my MMC they came between 21-24 days consistently. I dont know if this is the same for everybody though.


----------



## MrsMandBump

Hi hun, I'm happy to share mine with you. 

I came off the pill in June -

July - 26 days
Aug - 30 days
Sept - 31 days
Oct - pregnant
Nov - pregnant
Dec - miscarriage
Jan 2011 - 35 days (after MC) or 39 days (after I started bleeding with the MC)

Currently on my first full cycle after MC, will let you know when AF comes.

xxxx


----------



## littlejenx

Thankyou, i got my period 27 days after my mc so that was fairly quick, i just wondered if i would ovulate on day 16 like i used to or not? have you been charting your ovulation? x


----------



## MrsMandBump

I've no idea where to start with charting so no I haven't but I seem to have had lots of CM for weeks. Just going to try and relax and wait n see xxxx


----------



## doddy0402

Hi, I think it depends. I got pregnant the 1st month after my first mc and so I didn't find out cycle length. Then after my second, the first month took about 5-6 weeks for af to show and then back to my normal 30 days.
After my 3rd mc though my cycles went a little crazy I they were anything from 26 days to 37 days!xx


----------



## Sarah17

Before I got pregnant and miscarried my cycle was every 28 days on the dot, since I miscarried on; 4th of December 2010

I came on a period 4th of January 2011 so thats 32 days after I miscarried.
Then I came on a period on the 10th of February 2011 so thats 37 days after so mine are really bonked up at the moment.


----------



## crazylilth1ng

Before my mc last year, I was 28 days every month, between the mc and ectopic they ranged from 27-35 days, now... Who knows as I only had the ectopic 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Sorrell

I had a miscarriage only two weeks ago now and am slightly confused about when my cycle should kick in again. Does it start when it was due when i wasn't pregnant? Or from the end of my miscarriage?? I'm getting really confused and any info would be very helpful. =) xx


----------

